# Used boats and WET foam?



## BrainlessBoater (Feb 18, 2018)

Is there anything that can be done other than hauling a boat some where and having it weighed to determine if it has water saturated foam? My wife and I have bought a home in Foley Alabama and want to start looking at boats, but having already purchased a weighted down mistake in a duck boat once, so I don't want to repeat my mistake. I know all manufactures have a listed weight, but weighing it seems like a pain in the tail. So many of the boats anymore claim to be sealed, and I know many believe that closed cell foam wont take on water, but a friend of mine owns a boat repair business and says that is bunk.....lol 
According to him, all foam takes on water if exposed to it long enough. He says that if you cant get to the foam to feel it, its a gamble.........what say you guys? 
Thanks


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Outside of weighing or drill small inspection holes, perhaps a moisture meter?


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Its gonna be hard to drill holes in a boat that you don't own. Weighing is the safest and most reliable way to get an idea. Be aware that all boat weights will vary.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I grew up in Foley. Enjoy!
Manufacturers’ listed weights aren’t always accurate either, so I wouldn’t necessarily trust that. What kind of boat are you looking for?


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Depending on the size boat your looking at say 16-17 footer you should be able to lift the trailer tongue also you should water test any boat your considering to see how the motor runs under load! While its in water see if its setting heavy meaning below the boot stripe if it has one or one side lower than the other...i know your asking about water soaked foam but be sure to get a compression test on cylinders and a computer read out on the motor if possible 👍i also like to check the foot oil to be sure it dont look like coffee with creamer in it 😉 specially if the skeg or prop show damage...

The condition of the fuel tank will also tell you if theres a lot of moisture! Pull that inspection plate and see it its funked out or clean 👍


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Silent Drifter said:


> Depending on the size boat your looking at say 16-17 footer you should be able to lift the trailer tongue also you should water test any boat your considering to see how the motor runs under load! While its in water see if its setting heavy meaning below the boot stripe if it has one or one side lower than the other...i know your asking about water soaked foam but be sure to get a compression test on cylinders and a computer read out on the motor if possible 👍i also like to check the foot oil to be sure it dont look like coffee with creamer in it 😉 specially if the skeg or prop show damage...
> 
> The condition of the fuel tank will also tell you if theres a lot of moisture! Pull that inspection plate and see it its funked out or clean 👍


Lots of trailers are rigged tongue heavy so the hitch takes some of the weight off the tires. Sorry, there is no emoji for that...
Hull weights will vary a lot between hulls, I would not count on that method either.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

BrainlessBoater said:


> Is there anything that can be done other than hauling a boat some where and having it weighed to determine if it has water saturated foam?
> 
> According to him, all foam takes on water if exposed to it long enough. He says that if you cant get to the foam to feel it, its a gamble.........what say you guys?


Yes
First get an idea of how a new one floated and performed by looking at sales lit, Yamaha performance bulletins, youtube, and/or whatever you can find. Try to determine if and where any flotation foam was used in the build, and make sure you get an idea of what type and pitch prop was commonly used. The older the boat the more likely there is flotation foam somewhere. Also evaluate if the boat/motor combination will satisfy your performance requirements while you're at it.

After a visual inspection on the trailer or lift, and comparing the propellor to what was commonly used, look at the way your perspective boat floats compared to your research pictures.
Is it listing? squatting? bow heavy? drafting deeper than a new one did?

If all that looks good, run it and test performance. If the boat runs much slower than expected and the prop appears good then its probably heavy with wet foam.

If performance checks good, then the foam is probably dry. (or wet foam was removed, and there isn't any flotation foam.)


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

A good quality moisture meter, a small hammer, a good ear and an experienced eye can tell a lot about a boat. Weighing is impractical under most circumstances.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

I understand what your saying and the part about it varying is true it was just something else to check but tongue weight to me has never been about taking weight off the tires but more about how the trailer tows 👍😎

Example: if tongue weight is to heavy or to light when you go over expansion joints on a bridge the trailer and rear of truck will be all over the place !and it can cause a wreck if it bad enough specially on a wet road!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

What's needed is someone with you that really knows fiberglass - and the problems that water soaked foam can cause (not just increased weight...). Here's a few tricks that I'd want to use to check out an older hull... First thing is to look for an signs of poorly done repairs -anywhere on an older hull. Next look for any signs of fasteners (screws, bolts) that are loose or look to have been badly worn by someone re-tightening them frequently and not using the correct size screwdriver or wrench. If the seller will allow, remove a screw or two that go into areas with foam - and look for any signs that the screw(s) are wet - or that any moisture escapes from the hole... Along with saturated foam look for any signs of soft spots in the deck where water intrusion has caused trouble with any glass over wood construction. By extension an even bigger concern than water in foam... is water in a transom that should be solid and dry.. With the motor down, place your foot along the "cavitation plate" at the top of the lower unit... Once again, if the seller allows, gradually put your weight on that plate while watching for the slightest sign of the transom moving (or the motor moves...) when weight is on that motor.... A soft or flexible transom means big repairs are needed - sooner rather than later... The ability to remove a screw or two (or an engine bolt securing the motor to that transom) will tell you a lot about the condition of a boat's transom area.. 

As far as saturated foam goes there are particular boat designs that use a complete foam sandwich construction that can be very problematic in an older hull. All those old Boston Whalers come to mind since they're notorious for being "water-logged" as they get older - and the fix, while it can be done - won't be cheap - and you will want someone really competent to do it (the hull and the inner-liner need to be completely separated, all the old foam removed and re-done in the re-assembly process since the foam in that kind of construction is a structural element.... Remember as well that over the years there have been many copies of Whalers built as well - and all of them as they get older need to be closely looked at in my opinion... 

"Aren't boats fun"?


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

I thought the usual culprits were the only boats that would need worrying about. Is this a reasonable concern for all boats?


----------



## BrainlessBoater (Feb 18, 2018)

SteveRetrieve said:


> I thought the usual culprits were the only boats that would need worrying about. Is this a reasonable concern for all boats?


In my opinion after dealing with a waterlogged boat and hearing others in this situation, its a HUGE problem....lol


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

SteveRetrieve said:


> I thought the usual culprits were the only boats that would need worrying about. Is this a reasonable concern for all boats?


Yes.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't worry, it will have wet foam unless brand new.

All boats with foam under the deck will eventually get wet. If there are no holes in the deck for water to get in it should never be a problem. Put a screw through the deck and you are adding to the problem.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

I assume you want to buy a larger skiff/boat that will have foam as oppossed to a microskiff without. I own both type. My 21' cc in Maine became "waterlogged" and I took off the top and replaced the foam with Dow Blue board as well as the stringers a new transom and the fuel cell etc. The foam was incredibly heavy and soaked. Been happy ever since which has been another 10 yrs to date. You might check at an access hatch, and other access points fuel line and steering etc. You know if its an older boat not well kept then potential issue(s).


----------

